# Very Light Band Test



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Here is a little test that I found very interesting. The bands that I tested was scraps of .030 inches wide pure latex with no taper and the little pouch made from a scrape of .070 thick boot leather, so it was not real light. The bands were 3/8 of an inch wide and the pouch was 3/4 by 2 inches. The bands measured 10 inches from the tie to the center of the pouch and pulled 2 1/2 pounds at 30 inches. They were tied onto my Crutch Star and my draw length was about 51 inches. I set the Chrony up in the garage and shot 3 sizes of shot across it. The first shot size was .177 (BB) and the crony would not record it because of the poor lighting I think, but it was very fast (I would guess about 350 FPS). The second shot size was .25 inch diameter and recorded an average of about 280 FPS or 2.8 foot pounds energy. I wondered if such light bands would shoot a .50 diameter shot size so with some worry about the safety of my Chrony I tried it. To my surprise it shot 170 FPS or 8.3 foot pounds energy. Now compare that with a traditional large tube slingshot like you would buy at Wal-Mart with out any extension, standard tubes and drawn at 30 inches, pulls about 20 pounds at 30 inches which shoots .50 inch diameter steel ball about 145 FPS or 6.5 foot pounds of energy. Don't you find this amazing? I did! Draw length make a huge difference! -- Tex


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i know what you are saying Tex, i am using your latex and loving it, feels easier on the draw but even though i dont have a chrony i notice a difference in speed.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I think draw length makes a much greater difference than most folks realize. I have been shooting butterfly style lately, with longer bands, and it really makes a difference. I am shortly leaving for Belize, but when I return I will do some chrony tests.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

So subtracting for the pouch and tie, you had right at 9 3/4 inches working elastic, So at a 51 inch draw you would figure a 510% elongation? I wonder how much more you could go before you hit the saturation point on the elastics?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This means a lot to someone who wants to hunt but has problems with drawing heavy tubes or doubled TBG.


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Mind blowing, I am stunned. How!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

With Tex's permission, moved to Slingshot Bands and Tubes.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Elongation is the Sensation!!!! Light is right! Nice test Bud! Flatband


----------



## slingshooterman (Mar 21, 2011)

I usually don't focus on band width, draw length is what makes the difference


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This is the very concept "TORSTEN" demonstrates with his butterfly technique and long light latex bands. He reaches extreme speeds. Check out the videos were he shoots over a chrony and also shows how to make long tapered bands. He uses thera black and blue.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I built a Starship yesterday, and will run some tests later today with 2040 tubes.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I think that some may have missed that the band assembly was a 2 1/2 pound pull on this test. If I had used a standard 16 pound express band set the speeds would have been much greater.-- Tex


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Tex-Shooter said:


> I think that some may have missed that the band assembly was a 2 1/2 pound pull on this test. If I had used a standard 16 pound express band set the speeds would have been much greater.-- Tex


Did you measure the pull at your shooting draw of 51 inches?


----------



## torsten (Feb 9, 2010)

Me and a friend of mine (Geko) did a test 2 years ago with different bands from 2kg pull up to 6 kg pull - albatross bands of course - black theraband.
The most impressive result for me was that you can shoot a 12mm steelball with a black TB albatross band with only around 2 kg pull with over 60 m/s - 200 fps. Crazy!!
Try this with tubes









Here is Geko`s video: 




regards
Torsten


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I measured it at 30 inches, but the pull weight was still very light at 51 inches. I would say about 4 pounds. -- Tex


----------

